# Pick a War Dog to Hug - Choose Wisely



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

Pictured are five real war dogs my father trained and handled in Iraq and Afghanistan. Only one would allow you to hug him. The others were all business with no time for frivolities. This will be fun! Pick the hugger!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’ll take a shot...
i’m gonna go with Laky or Rex


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

Fodder said:


> i’ll take a shot...
> i’m gonna go with Laky or Rex


LOL, would you hug Laky or Rex? LOL


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I am going to go with Laky.


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> I am going to go with Laky.


LOL, CeraDean I will post the answer tomorrow night. We will see if you are getting covered with kisses or stitches.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Toris...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Dogsof2wars said:


> LOL, would you hug Laky or Rex? LOL


well if i can only pick one....Laky!
Rex was my wild card, in all honestly he doesn’t look like he’d sit still long enough for a hug. Hermès looks like he’d allow it but not necessarily enjoy it..... Toris is kinda fluffy, seemed too obvious and like he could potentially be using his teddy bear looks to throw people off. so really, it was between Bo and Laky..... and Laky seems to me like he’s capable of doing it all.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Toris


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Hermes...


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm going to go with Hermes.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going with Toris


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

My hubs picked Bo


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dog loves guessing games and picks Toris.......



SuperG


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Hermes


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

Toris


----------



## Hatch (Jul 16, 2015)

Toris



Dogsof2wars said:


> Pictured are five real war dogs my father trained and handled in Iraq and Afghanistan. Only one would allow you to hug him. The others were all business with no time for frivolities. This will be fun! Pick the hugger!
> View attachment 556451


----------



## mrclean (Jan 2, 2013)

Spoiler alert... you posted a pic of your dad hugging one of them!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I think Toris.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Laky.

( I cheated)


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

mrclean said:


> Spoiler alert... you posted a pic of your dad hugging one of them!


Handlers get to hug their dogs but not everyone else gets to


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

Toris was a grizzled veteran of three tours in Afghanistan and 2 in Iraq. He had no time for hugs.


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

My father stated that Hermes was the one dog everyone gave a wide berth. He said, "Hermes was on load from ****" He was definitely not a hugger.


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

Laky was a tremendous bomb dog who relished working odor. When it was work time he was all in but if someone needed a hug he was always too happy to allow it. Laky loved humans.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Dogsof2wars said:


> Handlers get to hug their dogs but not everyone else gets to


I thought Laky’s frank expression signified an ability to deal with silliness like hugs from the category of ‘every one else’. I didn’t imagine loving humans ?


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> I thought Laky’s frank expression signified an ability to deal with silliness like hugs from the category of ‘every one else’. I didn’t imagine loving humans ?


You nailed it! Laky loved hugs and adored humans.


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I was wrong and hypothetically lost a limb but it was a fun game. Thank you for giving us a glimpse of your dads MWD's and war heros


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I was mauled hypothetically. I chose Toris. Anyway, it was fun. I've always found war dogs amazing in what they do.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Dogsof2wars said:


> View attachment 556514


Well that was interesting leads me to some questions though....were all these dogs trained for the same thing ?....by that I mean bomb detection and as guard dogs or some just as guards ?....I have to believe war dogs that are trained solely as guards/protection would be a whole lot LESS inclined to accept a hug from anyone other than the human who trained them.....


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

Springbrz said:


> Well I was wrong and hypothetically lost a limb but it was a fun game. Thank you for giving us a glimpse of your dads MWD's and war heros


Check out the book my dad and I wrote about his experiences with Toris and Laky in Iraq for thirteen months. The book is titled, "The Dogs I've Known in 2 Wars, Book One: Iraq" it can only be found at dogsof2warsstore.com


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

dogsof2warsstore.com


----------



## Dogsof2wars (Dec 31, 2019)

Ye


Springbrz said:


> Well I was wrong and hypothetically lost a limb but it was a fun game. Thank you for giving us a glimpse of your dads MWD's and war heros


That was fun. Visit our Facebook page Dogs of 2 Wars or get the book at the following link. It is a great read and receiving great reviews so far.dogsof2warsstore.com


----------

